# Constructing wood storm windows



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

I live in an old log home in Oregon, not made from a kit. There are a large number of casement windows, some open, some do not. They appear to be made from either quarter-sawn hemlock or fir. I have searched, but cannot find true 5/4 (after planing) material so will be forced to buy 2X6 clear fir and plane it to make storm windows. I am unclear as what bits I can use to fabricate these and at the same time use mortise and tenon joints at the corners, as well as a molding bit for the muttins. These windows will be four foot high by two feet wide and use three muttins. Any assistance or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Rich


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Rich:
CMT and others make sets of router bits do do muntins and doors. The tenons can 
be made on the table saw. A long bit of the proper size can be used to cut the
mortise. I suggest cutting the mortise firstthen cut tenons to fit.

Good Luck, Woodnut65


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Rich: I had to repair some storm window too. Got the reversable bit from MLCS.
Only it was easier to dowell the corners together than mortise/tennon scheme. However, if you are an experienced woodworker, the mortise/tennon is the way to go.
steveo


----------

